# Help with factory trailer wiring for 2019 SEL Premium please.



## JerkofallTrades (Feb 18, 2006)

I purchased the VW NPN092005 complete kit, and after installing the hitch I installed the electrical kit (5NN055203). The existing connectors went into ports A, B, and C. There is a port D but I found nothing to plug into it. The instructions (which were marked 5NA055203) didn't show a 4th port, so I didn't think much of it. They did show a CAN bus connector behind the glove box which needed to be connected, but I could not find it.

I tried to activate the controller using VCDS but get only that the controller is unresponsive. The kit came with an activation code which I'm happy to pay the dealer to use, but I'd like to know if it's wired correctly before I do so.

Does anyone know if there is supposed to be something going into the controller port D? Or if there is a CAN bus connector behind the glove box?

All answers are appreciated.


----------



## Tmudge21 (Sep 16, 2019)

I can confirm there are two small wires that need to be connected behind the glovebox. Be patient, it took me 30+ minutes to find them. Try feeling down and to the right, one of the connectors is covered in foam.

I would love to hear how activating the module goes for you. It has been a nightmare for me. Took it to the dealer to have them activate the module and after 2 hrs said I was all set. Got home and connected it to my trailer and everything worked but the brake lights. After scanning with VCDS it docent look like they did anything. I finally decided to activate the module through VCDS and everything seems to work now.

I am not sure if it is related, but ever since installing the module, my forward collision system (ACC)has been deactivated. Thought for sure the dealer would have addressed that when they were "activating" the module, but no such luck. Have you had any issues with your advanced collision control?


----------



## Tortuga353 (Aug 12, 2019)

There was an empty plug in our install. The towing light package fits many models and we believe this is for trailer brake wiring if equipped. I did not have issues.


----------



## JerkofallTrades (Feb 18, 2006)

*Thanks!*

I eventually found the connectors, but only after pulling off the lower kickplate where it was buried behind a couple of larger wire bundles. After plugging them together I was able to talk to the trailer module, but as I have a Micro-CAN I couldn't do too much more. I did observe that the Front Assist was disabled after and a fair number of other things came up with errors after I unplugged the battery (some of which went out after a short drive), so I'll take it to the dealer and hope they can clear the remaining errors by entering the OIS PIN coding that came with the trailer electronics package.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## derekjsmith (Sep 19, 2019)

Let me know how this goes. I just received the wiring kit and am going to install over the weekend. How much of the inside rear panels did you have to remove? Have you found a dealer to code the module for you?


----------



## JerkofallTrades (Feb 18, 2006)

*It's all good!*

I brought it in to the dealer, and after a certain amount of fumbling and $154 they got it programmed. Initially they told me the code groups in the folder that came with the electronics module were coming up on their ODIS system as "already in use" (which tells me there is a central repository that is tracking and approving every installation). I showed them the purchase receipt and stated the folder was sealed when I got it. After another 10 minutes they said it was magically working (typo'd the entry perhaps?) and they sent me on my way. Front Assist is back to normal and the lights are working as expected, although I haven't road tested it with the trailer to see that the rear sensing isn't wacked out by close proximity of the trailer.

While I was there they reflashed the ECU to take care of a recall and that probably was part of why what should have been a 15 minute service took 2 hours and 15 minutes.


----------

